# Health Insurance in WA



## keano (May 28, 2015)

Hi all, I am not sure do we have an existing thread for health insurance, esp in WA..

Currently I am sourcing for an insurance plan for my wife and I, in the view of family planning in couple of years ahead.

Qn is -

1) Does all insurance companies works the same, HBF, Bupa etc? if not, whats the significant differences?

2) Would it be cheaper to buy a package for married couple or individual health package?

3) any feedback or other ideas for this would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

